# My Latest Project ...DONE !!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Tomorrows the wedding !!! WHEW !!! Got it done in time !!! The middle is cross stitched......then the rest quilted !!


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

love it!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh, my - What a precious heirloom you've created for them.

It's lovely.

Angie


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW - that is beautiful. Did you have a pattern to work from or did you design it yourself?

Beautiful either way 

hoggie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Miz Mary,

This is just beautiful. Mark and Jessica are going to love it. You did a great job on it.

Winona


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very Very Beautiful !!!!!!
That is something they will always Love !!
You did a really good job.
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...what a wonderful gift!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hoggie said:


> WOW - that is beautiful. Did you have a pattern to work from or did you design it yourself?
> 
> Beautiful either way
> 
> hoggie


 I didnt design the cross stitch part, in fact, I screwed up the first design, so I made this up !!!!! THANKS GUYS !!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is really beautiful, they are going to treasure that forever!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What a great gift! Beautiful!


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

All I can say is WOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! ]
- Kathy


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

If I were given that, I'd cry.
That is one of the best gifts I think I've ever seen.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Mark and Jessica will love it. I cried when I got my Grandmother's embroidered sheets and pillowcases for a bridal shower present - I can't imagine getting such a beautiful quilt!! Better bring some tissues...


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

that is so beautiful. My son just got married and I wish I would have had a working machine by then to make something so special for them. What a gift, from the heart. They will always look at that and remember what love was put into it for them. Special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to ask how many hours did it take you?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Took WEEKS !!!! They LOVED it !! Thank you !


----------

